# Beef Back Ribs, The Other Rib Meat



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 27, 2011)

One package of  Beef Back Ribs.






This is how I remove the membrane from ribs.   I found a perfect membrane removal tool and married her.





Temp looks good on the Traeger.





In go the seasoned ribs.





George is a friendly squirrel that we started feeding every afternoon and he was getting impatient while I fiddled with the smoker.





Here they are just a smoking in the Pit





Ribs are plated up





Dinner is Served





Thanks for looking an y’all a good day


----------



## jess11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhhh yum  There are few things that smell as good as ribs in the smoker  We're Green Egg people over here... Thanks for the pics! Its been a couple of months since we've done ribs so I think we're due


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 27, 2011)

Those look great.. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

"I found a perfect membrane removal tool and married her."



Beautiful ribs, Savannah!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures.  We love food porn.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 27, 2011)

yummy


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hokey Smokes!  I can smell that here.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 28, 2011)

That looks awesome!  But I'd be warning that tree rat to stay away from my ribs!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They look great. Awesome color! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Squirrels is good eatin...


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Squirrels is good eatin...


Man, you can't eat a squirrel named George, Frank! 

He is nice and fat though....


----------

